# breeder in pa



## Kcdivine (Nov 8, 2013)

Anyone hear of this breeder????
www.*heavenlyhaasgermanshepherds*.com/


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Personally I'd pass.

What are you looking for in a dog? There are several forum members in the area who might be able to give you some solid recommendations.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Elisabeth has two dogs from Wild Winds kennel where the stud is from, you can PM her for information on them. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/43329-elisabeth_00117.html

Personally I really like that they do health clearances for their breeding stock, what I don't like is the lack of titles mentioned. It's a good thing they're striving to improve health but temperament and nerves are equally important and should be tested and proven by outside sources. I also don't like that they seem to only be breeding for companion dogs. While most GSD's are foremost companions they are capable of so much more and shouldn’t be bred to just be couch potatoes

JMO


----------



## Kcdivine (Nov 8, 2013)

Looking for companion dog. Had German Shepherd as kid and want another now have time. Want to find one that have all heath certs. Health and temperament most important. Don't want to spend over 1000-1200 not sure is doable??


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I just saw your other thread. Did you contact any of those breeders? If so, how did it go (if you feel comfortable sharing)?

It looks like people recommended some really nice working lines, although perhaps those might have been more dog than you need/want, given that you're seeking a companion dog.

Do you have a preference as to lines?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kcdivine said:


> Looking for companion dog. Had German Shepherd as kid and want another now have time. Want to find one that have all heath certs. Health and temperament most important. Don't want to spend over 1000-1200 not sure is doable??


The starting price would probably be $1,200.


----------



## Kcdivine (Nov 8, 2013)

Did contact email cant remember which one but did not have litter and think was pricy. Is tuff trying to tell who is trustworthy because living so close to Lancaster pa.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Please PM me since we are not able to discuss negatives about kennels on the board.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Received your PM and responded.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Two of the breeders I sent you information on - Kunzwald Kennels (has 1 female left) and Real k9 solutions has multiple pups left. Did you contact either one of these? This are definitely not a puppy mill. Jim is a member of UB Schutzhund Club as am I and Steve Lavalle is a member of Greater Philly. I personally have trained with them for over 6 years and saw them work and title their dogs.


----------



## Kcdivine (Nov 8, 2013)

yes emailed one but no email back yet.


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

Don't see any titles or any idea of what they do with their dogs... just from a quick scan on the website. 
That would throw me off entirely. Seems like a pet breeder to me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

would you consider shipping?


----------



## Kcdivine (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes I would ship I had my boston terrier shipped and all went well


----------



## dboyd527 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think his phone # is on the website, give him a call. He has titled dogs (dogs by name and profile pages give more info) and working lines.


----------



## Kcdivine (Nov 8, 2013)

dboyd527 said:


> I think his phone # is on the website, give him a call. He has titled dogs (dogs by name and profile pages give more info) and working lines.


Thanks


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Health Tested Puppies from Conscientious Breeders have several people listed in the tri-state area with health tested dogs: German Shepherd Dog - Health Tested Puppies from Conscientious Breeders


----------



## Kcdivine (Nov 8, 2013)

Tiffseagles said:


> Health Tested Puppies from Conscientious Breeders have several people listed in the tri-state area with health tested dogs: German Shepherd Dog - Health Tested Puppies from Conscientious Breeders


Anyone have info on Keepsake Shepherds


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Kcdivine said:


> Anyone hear of this breeder????
> www.*heavenlyhaasgermanshepherds*.com/


They claim OFA testing on their website, but I am only finding DM testing. I did not check all the dogs listed, I just picked a couple.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Kcdivine said:


> Anyone have info on Keepsake Shepherds


I'd pass. It's not what I look for in a breeding program and frankly, in my opinion, these dogs are not so extraordinary that they warrant breeding. For example, the upcoming litter is _exclusively_ pet dogs -- the plan is to not have any of those dogs offered on full registration.

To my way of thinking, if you already know before even doing the breeding that _none_ of those puppies are going to be good enough to warrant keeping intact, why are you even doing that breeding? How is that improving the breed?

With that said, eh. It's not what I'd want, but you could do worse. I think I may have seen that cream male, Praetorian, at an event or two (although I'm not 100% sure on that, because I didn't go up to ask the owner, so it could have been a different dog who looks similar) and _if_ that was the dog I saw, he seems nice enough. Again, not what I'd want, but there's worse out there.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Real K9 Solutions - Professional Dog Training in the Flemington, New Jersey area, Dog Training, Dog Trainer, NJ
Here is Steve's website. He hasn't updated it yet with his current litter. I think they are 2 or 3 weeks old at least by now.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Have you contacted Wolfstraum Kennels? She may not have what you're looking for but I'm sure she knows someone who does. She is a member on this forum or here is her website. 
von Wolfstraum Working German Shepherds Schutzhund Sport

I just quickly scanned through and didn't see her mentioned.


----------

